# Diodos protectores para entradas de PIC



## ELIUSM (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola!
Una preguntita chica,

estaba hace tiempo haciendo un circuito que estara para proteger las entradas de un PIC. Se trata de una placa que adapta un PIC a un Protoboard, pero con varias cosas necesarias incluídas, como el oscilador, que siempre se usa, y resistencias protectoras en cada pata, además, un regulador de voltaje.

Las resistencias protectoras que usé son de 220 Ohm y van conectadas entre la entrada de un PIC y el mundo exterior.

Ahora, me había llegado a oídos que también se pueden poner diodos de cierta manera (a cada entrada de PIC), para que NUNCA entren más de 5V a la entrada respectiva. (a modo de proteger).
Quiero saber más sobre esto, por ejemplo:

1) Estoy hablando de diodos Zener que van conectados entre la entrada y GND?
2) Aún con estos diodos puestos, la entrada del PIC seguirá sirviendo como I/O (entrada y salida)?

Graciaaas!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 14, 2008)

hola, me meti en la data de un PIC y la pase rapido, en los diagramas que muestra , esquematicos de I/o no se detallan diodos en inversa a +vcc y a masa.
cualquier cmos los tiene como R limitadoras.

no se si no lo ponen para no hacer muy denso el circuito o por que no los tiene.
ya a mi me pega la duda.

luego entre las caract electricas menciona que V. max. de cualquier pata no supere vcc+0,3v.

critico el asunto para una pata que quizas reciba algo medio crudo del exterior.

pero con la caracteristica remarcada , se hace medio inutil diodos entre la I/O y vcc con el catodo a vcc , ya que la i/o llegaria como entrada a una vcc+0,7v en caso de que le entre sobretension.
solo DZ servirian........bueno, tambien sckotklis (o como se escriban ops: ).

alguien tiene información de esto ???*por que conozco gente que anda quemando PICs  * 

y me pega la duda de si no les ponen diodos contra sobretensiones, si un 4011 los tiene .

saludos
ss


----------



## asherar (Dic 14, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> por que conozco gente que anda quemando PICs



Si, yo, ... ops: bueno, ... a veces pasa. 

Los diodos zener te protegen la entrada, solo que, como el zener no es digital, también distorsionan 
el valor de tensión. Si la entrada es analógica molesta un poco a las mediciones. 
En ese caso es mejor la R de 100 Ohm en serie.


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 14, 2008)

Ahmmm, ya, asique talvez no es mejor usar Zeners...

O sea que las resistencias que puse (de 220 Ohm en este caso), deberían ser bastante protectoras entonces... pero... contra sobrevoltajes también?

FernandoB, no te entendí todo. Pero, eso de que los voltajes de pata son de 0,3V .... creo que hay algo allí, si no, sería imposible tocar jamás un PIC sin quemarlo, ya por solo mirarlo...

Saludos!


----------



## Jeisson987 (Dic 14, 2008)

no de 0.3V, sino de VCC+0.3V


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 15, 2008)

Cualquier diodo sirve para esa aplicacion pero son mejores los diodos de proposito general (1N914 o 1N4148), cuando un sobrevoltaje entra en el pin el uno de los diodos conduce mandando el sobrevoltaje hacia la fuente de alimentacion o si es negativo a tierra, asi que en el pin el voltaje leido es de VCC+0.7V, Si el diodo fuera de Germanio seria VCC+0.3V o en el caso de voltajes negativos seria -0.7V y 0.3V si el diodo es de germanio


----------



## asherar (Dic 15, 2008)

El 1N914/1N4148 se describe como "ultra fast switching" ("conmutación ultra rápida") lo que también 
es importante. 
En algunas hojas de datos se especifica cuánto tiempo se toleran las sobretensiones (us-ms) 
en las I/O, luego ... puf!



			
				ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Ahmmm, ya, asi que talvez no es mejor usar Zeners...


Si lo que proteges es una entrada digital no debería haber problemas.
En las entradas analógicas de los pics uno puede configurar el rango de la conversión. 

PD:
Sería ilustrativo simular el circuito limitador con R y DiodoZener para ver el efecto de ir variando la tensión 
de entrada con valores de R, de 1k, 200 Ohm, 100 Ohm y 50 Ohm, por ejemplo. 
Así este tema no queda en el aire.


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola!

Muy bien! (disculpen por lo del 0,3V). Por suerte solo trabajo con entradas digitales.
No lo he simulado todavía, pero lo haré!

Asique en resumen, es bueno conectar un diodo como los que me dijieron, ya sea Zener o normal, entre la entrada del PIC y GND, con su cabeza mirando hacia la entrada, cierto? Y un diodo por cada pata, claro.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2008)

una entrada es una entrada, ana o digi.
si dice la data que no mas de vcc+0,3 v eso debe ser.

un dz si no llegas al valor de zener es como si no existiese, por que dices ale que molesta ?

un diodo 1n4148 da caida de 0,7v o sea vcc+0,7 ......nos pasamos de lo que dice pepe pic.

que raro que los pic no tengan .......buehh.. no se , para mi hasta ahora la cosa es ponerle dz , no veo otra, o los sckotkliz que tienen caida de menos de 0,7 no recuerdo cuanto era ni como se escriben, fijense a ver como era.

es un tema de como proteger las i/o que parece que los agarre flojos.
incluyendome.

PD: la R va pero acompañada de algo , sino solo limita la corriente , no la tension .


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 15, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> que raro que los pic no tengan .......



si tienen, pero no todos los pines los traen incluidos ... por que el añadir los diodos trae otros problemas como capacitancias parasitas que limitan la respuesta en frecuencia y hacen el pin mas lento


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2008)

entonces, entre nosotros y nuestra experiencia, que les parece mejor?

discutamoslo .

para mi la cosa anda entre diodos schotkli y diodos zenerverificando antes que este la cosa dentro de valores, por ejemplo DZ de menso d e5v , tipo 4,7 v o algo asi.
yo prefiero los DZ , los otros se me traban lso dedos el solo escribirlos    :evil:  :x


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola! Bueno, simulé con Diodos Zener, y con ningún otro, ya que lo más lógico me parecen los Zeners. Y bien, funcionan a la perfección. Encontré Zeners de 4,8V y los probé NUNCA han entrado más de 4,8V a la pata.

Además puse la resistencia de 220 Ohm, conectada entre la pata y el mundo exterior.

Me parece que con eso el tema está completo.

Pero tratando de buscar otra salida... pensaba en lo siguiente: Ustedes saben, que en vez de usar un cristal y además dos condensadores (todo a parte), existen los "resonadores", que traen un cristal y dos condensadores incluídos, y son de tres patas en total. No sé por qué nadie los usa. En fin, existirá alguna pieza electrónica, que dentro de sí tenga todo lo que se necesita para proteger una entrada de uC contra sobrevoltajes y sobrecorrientes?

También existen otras cosas que se llaman Varistores, que se encargan de cortar todo tipo de sobrevoltaje que entre hacia un lugar. Existirán de estos para 5V? En todo caso, aún con la existencia de estos, me parece mejor un diodo Zener.

Saludos!


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2008)

Se suelen utilizar Diodos Zener de 5.1 V.


----------



## Jeisson987 (Dic 16, 2008)

no conozco el valor de esos resonadores pero no creo q salga mas barato q el cristal y los dos condensadores


----------



## fernandob (Dic 16, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Se suelen utilizar Diodos Zener de 5.1 V.



te gusta el peligro iron man..... no ?

si usas un reg. de tension de 5v que suelen tirar 4,9 v. y la data te dice +vcc +0,3v
y hay esos de 4,8 v ............

pero no hay con que darle, un super heroe es un super heroe   
para que va  a usar el ascensor si se puede tirar del balcon !

(por eso sos mi IDOLO ! )


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2008)

La tensión aplicada Uin puede ser mayor que la nominal del Zener, pero la tensión en la patilla protegida Uout  NUNCA llega a ese valor nominal. Aún para un valor de R muy bajo. 

Eso se ve graficando la *recta de carga resistiva* en el 3er. cuadrante (I<0, U<0, izquierda abajo) de la figura siguiente (tomada sin permiso de la Wiki). 





Mi gráfico se puede ver más abajo.
El problema para las entradas analógicas es que cuando VZ < Uin < 0 la respuesta del zener no es lineal, 
por lo tanto la señal se deforma ligeramente.

Ver también: 
Diodo Zener
Regulador de tensión con zener

PD: Nada de héroe. Son sólo conocimientos helicoidales avanzados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2008)

La configuración "normal" para la protección de entradas digitales es la de una resistencia en serie con la entrada y desde el punto de unión de ambas, dos diodos porlarizados en inversa, uno hacia masa, el otro hacia la alimentación (Vcc). La idea es, como lo dijeron antes, de limitar la tensión de entrada a valores de Vcc+Vd hacia un lado y -Vd hacia el otro, donde Vd es la caída de tensión directa del diodo, normalmente entre 0.62V y 1V para el 1N4148, dependiendo de la corriente que lo atraviese. Si esta tensión es muy alta, habrá que usar diodos Schottky que tienen mas o menos lo mismo que los de germanio (0.2 a 0.4V).

Un tema clave es el uso de diodos de conmutación rápida, no por la necesidad de velocidad de conmutación, sino por que el valor de la capacidad parásita del diodo está muy acotada (4pF en un 1N4148) en esos modelos y eso evita que la señal aplicada vea una carga capacitiva que puede deformar la onda si es de alta frecuencia y slew-rate. Este es el problema de usar Zenners, por que esta capacidad puede valer cualquier verdura...

El otro punto importante es el valor de la resistencia serie utilizada. Este valor no es al voleo, ya que tiene que limitar la corriente de entrada a un valor seguro para los diodos por que si palman, de atrás se va la entrada digital asociada. Un 1N4148 tiene un límite de 200mA de corriente directa (y 450mA de pico repetitivo, pero mejor lo evitamos) y el caso mas desfavorable es cuando se aplica una señal negativa, ya que el extremo del diodo está directo a masa y toda la tensión aplicada cae directa sobre el diodo, amén de la resistencia. Para calcularla hay que saber cual es el valor máximo de tensión esperado a la entrada y aplicar la vieja y querida Ley de Ohm para hallar el valor:
Ejemplo: Vmax=100V, protección con 1N4148, entonces R = (100 - 0.7) / 200mA = 497 ohm -> tomamos 560 ohms y listo (yo tomaría 10K para reducir la corriente del diodo a 10mA pero bueno, esto es un ejemplo).

El otro problema con la resistencia se presenta si la entrada del micro se usa para una conversion A/D. Ahí ya estamos jodidos, por que un valor alto de resistencia tiene impacto directo en la unidad de Sample&Hold interna (que comunmente es solo un capacitorcito), así que hay que ver que recomienda el fabricante como resistencia de señal o tomar un valor bajo y estimar la perdida de precisión en la conversión por el retardo en la carga del capacitor del S&H.

Saludos!


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 16, 2008)

Muy muy interesante lo que escribieron! Los felicito. Iré en busca de dominar mejor el tema.

Volviendo un poco al nivel de un hobbyista, estaba en eso de proteger patas de PIC. Lo único que llevo hecho (en forma fija, o sea, soldado y todo), es la resistencia limitadora. Pensando en lo del Diodo, pensé que iba a ser un jaleo mucho más grande, ya que irían 3 cosas conectadas a la pata: 2 diodos y una resistencia, quitándome mucho espacio en el circuito impreso.

Pero después vi en el Datasheet del PIC16F57 (que tiene muchas entradas digitales, pero ni una sola análoga), página 31, que internamente las patas tienen sus dos diodos: uno a VSS y el otro a VDD. Asique el problema práctico está solucionado.

Igual les digo, que me daría miedo meter demasiado voltaje (tipo 12V, sin querer). Obviamente si le meto 200V el PIC saldrá volando por los aires.

Sigamos en el tema, que está muy interesante!


----------



## asherar (Dic 16, 2008)

> hola, me meti en la data de un PIC y la pase rapido, en los diagramas que muestra , esquematicos de I/o no se detallan diodos en inversa a +vcc y a masa.
> cualquier cmos los tiene como R limitadoras. ...



Es que si la pasamos rápido ... no vemos lo que buscamos ... 

No quiero decir quién fué ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2008)

ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> ...Iré en busca de dominar mejor el tema.



Exacto...eso es lo que hay que hacer.



			
				ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo un poco al nivel de un hobbyista, estaba en eso de proteger patas de PIC.



Esto no hay que hacerlo. Cuando se trata de protecciones, no hay nivel hobbysta. Esto es tecnología pura regida por leyes físicas, y las leyes físicas no distinguen entre los que son hobbystas y los que son profesionales del tema. Si protegés...lo hacés bien, o al menos lo hacés a medias y sabés cuales son los límites y que esperar si los sobrepasas.



			
				ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Pero después vi en el Datasheet del PIC16F57 (que tiene muchas entradas digitales, pero ni una sola análoga), página 31, que internamente las patas tienen sus dos diodos: uno a VSS y el otro a VDD. Asique el problema práctico está solucionado.



No es tan simple. Esos diodos, normalmente, están previstos para protección contra sobrecargas de corriente estática, no contra sobrecargas de alta corriente. Y a menos que tengas las especificaciones de esos diodos, no podés saber cuanto te protegen con una R externa asociada. Moraleja: mejor agregale los otros diodos y dejá esos para lo que fueron concebidos.



			
				ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Igual les digo, que me daría miedo meter demasiado voltaje (tipo 12V, sin querer). Obviamente si le meto 200V el PIC saldrá volando por los aires.



Y por que va a salir volando? Si la protección está calculada para este nivel de tensiones de entrada, no debería pasar absolutamente nada. Claro que tal vez tengas diodos grandes y resistencias de un par de watts, pero si lo que estas protegiendo lo vale (y ese es otro punto clave) entonces...que problema hay?


Saludos!


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 16, 2008)

Oh! me cortaste en pedacitos.

Ya me dí cuenta que esos diodos no están para limitar corriente, claro, pero si para limitar voltaje. Para la corriente está la resistencia exterior.

Ese es mi unico comentario por el momento...


----------



## Rick-10 (Dic 16, 2008)

Despues de leer este post hay algunas cosas que no me quedaron claro. Con respecto a poner CUALQUIER diodo polarizado del revez a masa para protejer el PIC, no creo que sea tan asi. Generalmente se ponen diodos polarizados del revez en las entradas de la alimentacion de algun aparato para evitar que se conecte la fuente de alimentacion equivocadamente.
Para evitar sobretensiones en la entrada del pic, seria recomendable conectar un diodo zener de 4.8V polarizado inversamente en las entradas del pic y masa. Pero al hablar de sobretensiones me refiero a unos poco voltios sobre el voltaje nominal del zener, ya que si se sobrepasase demasiado el voltaje, el zener no podra disipar la suficiente cantidad de energia y terminara quemandose.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 16, 2008)

Una opcion mejor que el varistor o incluso que el zener seria un CeraDiode, desafortunadamente solo vienen en montaje de superficie....


http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...en.pdf;/PDF_CeraDiodesSemiconductorDiodes.pdf
http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...__en.pdf;/PDF_GeneralTechnicalInformation.pdf
http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...operty=Data__en.pdf;/PDF_ApplicationNotes.pdf

Ahora, si lo que queremos es proteger para posibles descargas de amplitudes altas y corta duracion es mejor usar un diodo TVS, escencialmente es un diodo zener..... pero diseñado para soportar espigas de hasta 5kW pero en muy cortas duraciones, y la ventaja sobre el varistor es que no se degrada con el tiempo. Se pueden encontrar en empaquetados simples axiales, y en arreglos en forma de CI o en montaje de superficie

http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/content.do?id=16018


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro
Estoy en el proceso de construcción en protoboard de un voltímetro  con pic 16f877A.
La duda que tengo no es del código ni nada de programación, cuando simulo en proteus funciona bien  pero cuando lo quiero hacer en lo físico en la protoboard me entra una  desconfianza.
Ya que el Pic  utiliza un pin  (RA0)  y se supone que por ahí  va a tomar la medida   me gustaría saber si hay alguna protección  para el pic , me sugirieron utilizar un diodo  que al pasar los 5V hace corto con la fuente para proteger el pic 
Como puede proteger el puesto de mi pic???
Gracias.


----------



## 1024 (Feb 21, 2013)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro
> Estoy en el proceso de construcción en protoboard de un voltímetro  con pic 16f877A.
> La duda que tengo no es del código ni nada de programación, cuando simulo en proteus funciona bien  pero cuando lo quiero hacer en lo físico en la protoboard me entra una  desconfianza.
> Ya que el Pic  utiliza un pin  (RA0)  y se supone que por ahí  va a tomar la medida   me gustaría saber si hay alguna protección  para el pic , me sugirieron utilizar un diodo  que al pasar los 5V hace corto con la fuente para proteger el pic
> ...



Hola, tal vez lo siguiente te pueda ayudar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/tecnicas-ahorrar-hardware-picmicros-65344/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2013)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro
> Estoy en el proceso de construcción en protoboard de un voltímetro  con pic 16f877A.
> La duda que tengo no es del código ni nada de programación, cuando simulo en proteus funciona bien  pero cuando lo quiero hacer en lo físico en la protoboard me entra una  desconfianza.
> Ya que el Pic  utiliza un pin  (RA0)  y se supone que por ahí  va a tomar la medida   me gustaría saber *si hay alguna protección  para el pic , me sugirieron utilizar un diodo  que al pasar los 5V hace corto con la fuente para proteger el pic *
> ...


asi es ponele un zener y listo,si pasa algo raro el zener se pone en corto y protege al pic,,,aunque luego vas a tener que reemplazar el zener,,,,,,


----------



## cmontoya (Feb 22, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> asi es ponele un zener y listo,si pasa algo raro el zener se pone en corto y protege al pic,,,aunque luego vas a tener que reemplazar el zener,,,,,,



SI ya habia pensado eso pero gracias por el comentario me decidi por el Zener 1N4733A que segun el datasheet aguanta hasta 5.1V

Espero estar bien

Saludos


----------



## ericksm (May 16, 2014)

Hola
Estoy haciendo un circuito cargador automático de voltaje para baterías y tengo problemas con el pic que estoy empleando.

Primero, la entrada analógica que censo para ver cómo va la carga no tiene protección alguna, busque información y agradecería si me pueden recomendar alguna, o la mejor, más sencilla, eficiente.

Trate de hacerlo con un zener de 5.1v y una resistencia de 330 ohms pero el valor analógico se queda estatico, por ejemplo a 4.2v y por más que varíe el voltaje no cambia.
Otro que lei fue añadir diodos, uno que va a la entrada analógica y otro desde este punto a Vcc, pero este método esta implementado en las entradas analógicas de los Pics.
Por accidente conecte el valor censado, sin divisor de voltaje y queme un Pic, la entrada analógica paso a corto. Por lo que no estoy seguro de este método.
Otro seria emplear un buffer con OPAM , me podrían decir como funciona?, si alimento al OPAM con 5v , la salida máxima será de 5v, algún OPAM que me recomienden?
Sobre el método del zener , también lei que debe ser con una resistencia de 1ohm, estoy más interesado por proteger al pic por este método pero por ahora no me funciona.

Otro problema que tengo es el filtro.
En mi pequeño taller personal (donde las condiciones son ideales xd) no tengo interferencia eléctrica ni ruido por lo que el circuito funciona y corta a partir de cierto voltaje.
Pero como donde va a funcionar es en un taller donde hay ruido eléctrico de la toma ac, el circuito se activa aleatoriamente.
La lógica del pic es simple, cuando llega a cierto voltaje(Vx) se debe cortar y  antes de hacer esto, verifico un total de 20 veces que el voltaje sea mayor a Vx.
Tambien revise que se puede utilizar el promedio y recién trabajar con este valor, pero no estoy seguro de como hallar el promedio de varias lecturas instantáneas que haga el pic.
El divisor de voltaje que empleo es /10 y añado un condensador para tratar de filtrar.
Una ultima pregunta,
los pines sin utilizar del pic , deben estar como entrada o salida?, conectados a tierra directamente?

Añado las imagenes de los circuitos de protección.

Gracias


----------



## foso (May 16, 2014)

Hola, no es necesario el amplificado operacional. Fijate de elegir bien el divisor resistivo de modo que nunca te dé mas de 5 V para cualquier posición del potenciómetro. Para tu caso podés llegar a tener tensiones de 8.7 V 

El capacitor ponelo a tierra y no a 5V. Hacé muestreos con tiempos de adquisición generosos y calculá bien la frecuencia de corte de tu filtro.

Los diodos son la mejor protección. Aunque el MCU los trae internos no está mal que le agregues un par por afuera.


----------



## ericksm (May 17, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta pero la proteccion si va precisamente para eso, para proteger contra cualquier problema que pueda surgir y no me puedo fiar de un simple divisor resistivo.

El capacitor a Vcc lo puse asi porque me dio mejores resultados experimentales, pero solo es experimental claro.

Y sobre los pines que no utilizo del pic, ¿deben estar como entradas o salidas? ¿conectadas directamente a tierra?

pd: ultimamente todo lo que posteo va a parar a un tema antiguo, la moderacion xd


----------



## foso (May 17, 2014)

los pines que no uses ponelos como salidas en bajo, y dejalos flotantes. Asi lo suelen recomendar los fabricantes.


----------



## robe01 (May 17, 2014)

Hola, debes poner el zener a continuacion del divisor resistivo y este debe estar calculado para que al maximo voltaje de la bateria no de mas de 5 volts, espero te ayude



Busaca un hilo llamado ´´Tecnicas para ahorrar hardware con PICMicros´´ por dinoelectro, en el pdf se habla de las protecciones internas q tiene el PIC en sus entradas, basicamente tiene los diodos de proteccion de forma interna, solo tienes que poner el divisor resistivo, aunque yo pusiera de todas formas el zener, por si acaso.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 23, 2015)

Hola, segun la simulacion en proteus el zener de 5.1 llega a los 5.25 , eso no estropea al pic ? 

saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 23, 2015)

¿En una simulación? 

¿Qué dice la hoja de datos acerca de los valores máximos soportados?


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 24, 2015)

Lo que yo hago cuando uso voltajes mayores al micro-controlador es bajar la tensión equivalente en mV, osea, si tengo 10V, bajarlo a 10mV, luego usar un seguidor de tensión (con un opamp) y ajustar el software a mis necesidades. No hay pierde.

Nota: Generalmente los divisores de tensión generan perdidas de potencia innecesaria, es mejor utilizar convertidores DC-DC.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2015)

Yo siempre uso optoacopladores. Eso facilita además recibir todo tipo de señales, con  negativo común, con positivo común...
Si son analógicas normalmente uso algún arreglo de operacionales a poder ser aislado, aunque de las últimas cosas que he hecho es sacar la curva de los optoacopladores que uso para contrarrestar su distorsión y usarlos ahí también.


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 24, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿En una simulación?
> 
> ¿Qué dice la hoja de datos acerca de los valores máximos soportados?




hola Darkbites, me recorri toda la hoja de datos del PIC16f883 pero no veo donde dice la tension maxima solo habla de corrientes maximas, me podrias decir donde fijarme ?

yo decia 5V porque todos dicen que hay que limitar la tension a 5V maximo para el ADC del pic
y a lo mejor colocando un zener de 5.1 ( que en la simulacion se va a 5.25) es excesivo y se quema el ADC


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 24, 2015)

Por lo general esa información se encuentra en la sección "Electrical Characteristics"
No mencionas el PIC, pero casi todos son similares.


Estos valores son para un PIC16F87XA




5.5 V. Es el valor máximo permitido.​


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 24, 2015)

barbaro! gracias darkbites estuve viendo de nuevo la hoja de datos del 16f883 pero ahi no figura ese cuadro o ya estoy medio quenado del cansancio, pero como dijiste seguramente tiene ese mismo maximo


----------



## pepe182 (Oct 27, 2017)

Saludos...les comento que estoy realizando un proyecto, el cual consiste en monitorear el voltaje y corriente de una bateria de coche con un PIC y enviar esta informacion a un celular por bluetooth. Bueno en un principio pense en un divisor de tension para medir el voltaje, pero luego me entere que puede haber dos posibles problemas  al medir el voltaje en la bateria.
1. que exista polaridad invertida
2. que exista periodos cortos de sobretension de hasta 40V al momento de conectarse  al alternador en el encendido.
En internet encontre algunos circuitos de proteccion contra esos posibles problemas, pero no estoy del todo seguro si funcionaran realmente.
En la imagen adjunta se muestra uno que encontre en la web, hasta donde se el diodo 1N4148 protege de polaridad invertida y el zener 1N4733 protege de sobretensiones.
Alguien que me podria asesorar con este tema por favor. Gracias de antemano


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2017)

pepe182 dijo:


> ¿Alguien que me podría asesorar con este tema, por favor?


Básicamente, la protección de entrada es así, aunque cada ingeniero puede diseñarla de acuerdo a su criterio y características del medio.
Bien puede ser una cadena de resistencias formando un divisor de tensión, que posteriormente por software deberá tener una compensación.
Ya que también se debe tener en cuenta la referencia de voltaje que tendrá el conversor AD.
Esa referencia debe ser muy estable para obtener lecturas concretas y así poder determinar un valor de respuesta muy cercano al real.
Para obtener valores de respuesta muy precisos, se deben tomar en cuenta las tolerancias de los componentes, el voltaje de referencia medido por otro conversor y también la resolución y tiempo de respuesta del conversor AD.
Para una sencilla lectura muy aproximada, unos simples cálculos bastarán.

Lo importante para el caso de proteger una entrada, es que el voltaje ingresado nunca supere el máximo admitido.
Para ese caso un diodo Zener cumple su tarea perfectamente, pero también introduce una caída de tensión que debe ser considerada en el programa.


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2017)

pepe182 dijo:


> Saludos...les comento que estoy realizando un proyecto, el cual consiste en monitorear el voltaje y corriente de una bateria de coche con un PIC y enviar esta informacion a un celular por bluetooth. Bueno en un principio pense en un divisor de tension para medir el voltaje, pero luego me entere que puede haber dos posibles problemas  al medir el voltaje en la bateria.
> 1. que exista polaridad invertida
> 2. que exista periodos cortos de sobretension de hasta 40V al momento de conectarse  al alternador en el encendido.
> En internet encontre algunos circuitos de proteccion contra esos posibles problemas, pero no estoy del todo seguro si funcionaran realmente.
> ...



para eso se usa un 1N400X .
el 1n4148 es para señal, nada mas  mas, para imprevistos no sirve, da igual  de esfuerzo poner un 1N400x y son un caño .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> para eso se usa un 1N400X .
> el 1n4148 es para señal, nada mas  mas, para imprevistos no sirve, da igual  de esfuerzo poner un 1N400x y son un caño .


No, señor. Un diodo 1N4148 viene muy bien para el propósito requerido, porque no se requiere ni de un alto nivel de corriente y tampoco de una alta frecuencia, por tratarse de tan sólo obtener un voltaje que tampoco superará el admitido por el 1N4148.
Así que cualquier diodo rectificador para baja corriente, podrá servir perfectamente para el caso en concreto, si se toma en cuenta la caída de tensión que éste introduce.

En el diseño electrónico se deben tener en cuenta todos los parámetros máximos admisibles de los componentes, con el fin de que el circuito soporte las condiciones extremas de trabajo a las que podrá ser expuesto.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2017)

Si se trabaja con una referencia inferior a la alimentación, suponiendo que se alimenta el micro con 5V y se fije una referencia (solo a modo de ejemplo) en 2.5, y se coloca un zener de 5.1, este diodo no afectara en nada al divisor, ya que solo actuara cuando aparesca una tensión superior a 5.1V.
y si se quiere una referencia estable para 2.5V se puede utillzar un TL431 y ajustarlo a los 2.5V
Tambien existe el LM336Z 2.5V, el MX580 de alta presición muy utilzado en convertidores A/D, hay muchos otros modelos solo puse un par a modo de ejemplo


----------

